# Introducing myself.



## FluffyDevil (1 mo ago)

Hi. Happily married wife looking for a place to seek advice.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

FluffyDevil said:


> Hi. Happily married wife looking for a place to seek advice.


Hi @FluffyDevil Welcome to TAM!

What kind of advice are you looking for?


----------



## FluffyDevil (1 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Hi @FluffyDevil Welcome to TAM!
> 
> What kind of advice are you looking for?


I just made another post in the sex area with my inquiry as that's where it was appropriate. This was just for the inducing prerequisite. But thank you for replying.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

FluffyDevil said:


> I just made another post in the sex area with my inquiry as that's where it was appropriate. This was just for the inducing prerequisite. But thank you for replying.


Yep, I saw that post just now. I don’t have experience there but there are some TAM posters who do.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------

